

How a book I wrote in two weeks made $4,000 in its first month - sasvari
http://swizec.com/blog/how-a-book-i-wrote-in-two-weeks-made-4000-in-its-first-month/

======
timothybone
I'd be curious to see how sales pan out looking forward too, considering the
intersection of popularity of the topic.

